# Helppppppppp



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

My fish are dieing. Fish#1 Rasbora had a white pimple in the center of it`s body,later lost any eye,wasted and died. Until the day he died he was very active and eating. Fish #2 Platy I thought she had complications giving birth but was most likely bloated.She was gasping for air at the top of the tank and died that night. Fish #4 Rasbora has a white pimple with a pink center. It`s very active and eating well. Fish#5 Platy has a white pimple on her tailfin.I`m treating them in the quarentine tank with Maracyn Plus an antibiotic. 
The temp is 80f,pH 5.9,nitrAtes 30, very soft slightly acid water. This is a 125 gal aquarium. Most recent additions are 2 Skirted tetras that were quarentined for 6 weeks.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Mary, without seeing it, it would be impossible to diagnose, go here.... 
http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/skin_disorders.html
If you still can't find it, take the best pic you can, SueM


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Lol Sue, i`m the worse photographer around.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

So how are they doing? I've been following this on AB.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

There`s no changes in the platey. She has a tiny pimple on her tailfin near her body. The Rasbora`s sore seems to be spreading and he/she looks like it`s getting bloated. None of the others in the main tank has any symoptom, thank God. I`m still doing daily water changes and treating with salt and Jungle paracite.:-( Thanks for asking.


----------

